# Help Choosing A Space Marine Chapter



## Deimus (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello Forumites, I am not sure where to make this thread, but I guess here is fine. I'm new to 40k, and have at least a little grasp on the lore, But very interested.

I'll get into the subject now. I was wondering if there is or was a SM Chapter or maybe any race, that have been corrupted but fought it off and found peace, maybe possessed by a demon or anything else, but after found peace? Maybe not peace as in Anti-war, but as in their mind is clear and want to up-hold their duty?

I was interested in the Illuminati, but they're not a playable race. And I am interested In the Dark Angels now. And was thinking maybe I could Homebrew the Lore a little bit and instead of Capturing the Fallen to make them confess then killing them, Make them confess and give them a second chance to fight for the Dark Angels. Or maybe Just make a Fallen Army who realized they were wrong and fight for good and to be 'reborn' spiritually?

Well anyone have any ideas? Or give me criticism on my own ideas?

Thanks k:


----------



## Thuellai (Jul 15, 2009)

That idea could be an interesting one to build an army around, certainly - it might break fluff a bit, but it's a cool and original idea - a repentant force of former Fallen (I wouldn't call them a Chapter by any means, given that they're only part of the DAs and the Fallen who would actually repent before dying would be hideously small).


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Make the chapter master a fallen angel and a few other prominent members of the chapter. 
You can do what ever you wamt with the fluff.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i like the fallen army idea, they are viewed as traitors but still fight for the emperor.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

name suggestions:

The Grigori led by Mikhail Demiurgos


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Hmmmm im not sure on the idea for one reason- I cant see the Dark Angels letting the very ones who turned against them fight under their command again.

you could however say that a group of Fallen banded together and realised their mistakes and now fight for the Emperor but have too try and keep away from the Dark Angels too.

Dark


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

Well, If you want a Chapter that was corrupted and fought it off, try the Soul Drinkers. They broke from the Imperium and thought they were worshipping an aspect of the Emperor (referred to as the Architect of Fate). and it turns out was actually a daemon prince of Tzeentch. Now they fight the Emperor's enemies and the Imperium (they refused to worship chaos and the Chapter master slew the daemon prince). The only issue would be modelling them,as they nearly all have mutations (the chapter master Sarpedon has eight spider legs).


----------



## scolatae (Aug 25, 2008)

Deimus said:


> Hello Forumites, I am not sure where to make this thread, but I guess here is fine. I'm new to 40k, and have at least a little grasp on the lore, But very interested.
> 
> I'll get into the subject now. I was wondering if there is or was a SM Chapter or maybe any race, that have been corrupted but fought it off and found peace, maybe possessed by a demon or anything else, but after found peace? Maybe not peace as in Anti-war, but as in their mind is clear and want to up-hold their duty?
> 
> ...


If your after an army that was possesed but defeated the daemons go with the exorcists. The entire chapter has at one point been possesed by (minor)daemons but with help managed to defeat the creatures. This created a force of uber daemon hunting marines matched only by the grey knights.:victory:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

scolatae said:


> If your after an army that was possesed but defeated the daemons go with the exorcists. The entire chapter has at one point been possesed by (minor)daemons but with help managed to defeat the creatures. This created a force of uber daemon hunting marines matched only by the grey knights.:victory:


All true, fluff wise the Exorcists are my favourite chapter, but the SWs have their claws in me, so I never got around to starting an army of them. I have some very good homebrew rules for them I found on another site. PM me if you're interested.

The Soul Drinkers, as suggested previously, would also fit the bill. They'd also offer a lot of scope modelling wise due to all the mutations.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

the exorcists, soul drinkers, and GKs have already been mentioned so im trying to think of something other than those that arent homebrew material - and i get nothing.

if i were doing this id just go & create a chapter that fits the bill, if i didnt want to do any of those.

imo anything from the 21st founding is allowable, the LoD, flame falcons, etc
link - http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Twenty_First_Founding


----------



## Deimus (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks all, I got a lot of fluff reading to do now.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Deimus said:


> Thanks all, I got a lot of fluff reading to do now.


Do space Wolves there getting a new codex in oct!


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

You could look at the Tau, too. They never had been corrupted by the warp at all. Just another thing to consider. But of course you have plenty of choices for Space Marines here. Soul Drinkers sound like your best bet but as mentioned they would be very difficult to model without a lot of hard work.

But if you have the will, you have the way. Just expect your wallet to have a black hole for a long while. Or...

Why not make your own chapter?


----------



## Eliphas (Jun 23, 2009)

Wasn't the excorcists chapter based around this?
I think they were possesed by daemons intentionally and then used to fight chaos armies.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

I would recommend making your own chapter as well. It allows you to be more creative and no one can tell you 'no' about something in the fluff because you created it.


----------



## Red Geist (Sep 18, 2008)

Even if you want to center the Chapter around the Dark Angels, if you want to create an original color scheme, pick a paint you use rarely or not at all that seems interesting to you, and base it around that. I played Templars for two years, then an original chapter with a black color scheme, so I chose my third army to be based on grey. Contrast in your armies colors really impoves your painting skills in my opinion.


----------

